# RTool



## Hooya (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm looking for RTool, a utility that is supossed to convert SNES ROMS from one format to another (gd3 to smc for instance).  Does anyone have this utility?  I've googled everywhere but can't find it available anymore.  I think it should be part of the downloads section but nobody has uploaded it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2007)

RTool, I can not help you with that.
I can however point you to nsrt:
http://nsrt.edgeemu.com/forum/portal.php
As well as ucon64:
http://ucon64.sourceforge.net/index.php#ucon64


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2007)

NSRT ownz also UCON64


----------



## Hooya (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, NSRT seems like a really comprehensive program, but I can't figure out how to convert the file types.  Namely I need to change gd3 and swc into smc so I can play them on my Wii with Snes9xGX, which, according to the readme only supports smc and fig files.

Suggestions?

Ah, guess you can't with that program.  Looks like ucon is what I want.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got SNESTool and uCon64 I pm you links to.  uCon64 is command line based and SNESTool has a DOS gui.  uCon64 has loads more features but SNESTool is quicker and easier to use.

SWC is the same header format as SMC btw.  SWC is WildCard and SMC is Magicom but they're both the same company and header format.  SNESTool has no problems converting between GameDoctor, ProFighter and Magicom though.  Hehe, you could always just buy a real SNES and a UFO unit which loads all formats!


----------

